# How good are eggs?



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

if you are trying to gain weight (NOT FAT) then how good are Eggs for doing this?

i was told there is a lot of fat and not much protein, is this a lie?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Eggs are fine... is just a shame we don't get enough threads on the topic :whistling:

Just think about what they are, and the nutrients in them are designed to do... build a chick born fully functional with muscles and not much bodyfat.

They contain complete protein/all the EAAs (which is best for muscle growth), and are roughly around 50/50 protein/fat with a good mix of types of fat. The cholesterol they contain is not an issue, despite the scaremongering that you sometimes find out there, and vitamin toxicity, the other scare story, requires you to eat literally hundreds of eggs a day to reach potentially problematic levels.

last comment - although the white is all protein and the yolk fat and protein, don't discard the yolks... about 65% of the protein is actually in the yolk and 35% in the white! Many people don't realise this.


----------



## spermbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

theres 12 grams of protein in an egg and most of the fat is in the yolk...personally i love eggs just make sure you get enough fruit so you dont get egg bound. also the colesterol in eggs is good for test production

Eggs - A Complete Protein

When eggs are combined with non-complete proteins, they can elevate the biological value of the non-complete protein foods by providing missing amino acids. Protein is found in both the albumin (egg white) and the yolk, with the majority found in the egg white. Eggs are often referred to as "the perfect protein" as they have the highest-quality protein in our food supply, and are used as the baseline standard against which other protein foods are measured.

Raw Eggs vs. Cooked Eggs

The digestibility of egg protein is ranked at 97 percent, which means that almost all of the egg protein is converted to amino acids and made available to be used by the body to replace lost protein in cells. The most easily assimilated egg proteins are in pasteurized, raw, liquid egg products, or soft-boiled or poached eggs cooked at less than 160 degrees F to neutralize Avidin. Avidin is a protein in raw egg-white which binds the mineral biotin (Vitamin B6). Consuming large amounts of raw egg whites may result in a biotin deficiency. Raw eggs are generally not recommended due to the threat of salmonella bacterial poisoning.

Considerations

When shopping for eggs, select clean, fresh eggs (check product freshness date). Do not buy or use eggs which are broken or cracked. Eggs are highly perishable and should be refrigerated at all times. Always wash your hands thoroughly with soap and water after handling raw eggs to reduce chances of contracting salmonella or other bacterial infection. Serve cooked eggs right away. Refrigerate dishes such as pudding or egg custards immediately.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

love eggs.i get a tray of 30 free range eggs from a local farm for £2.50.some even have feathers still on them there that fresh:laugh:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool, so having eggs every day for breakfast is a good source of protein


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

theres not 12g protein in an egg there is around 7g protein and 7g fat in an egg. 4g protein in an egg white.

Like dtvl said great food source. Due to the amino acid content and digestion rates etc there great any time of the day. you can cook with them from omeletes to pancakes to just drink them.

I go through 10 a day on average while dieting just one yolk but when i bulk probs half yolks.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> last comment - although the white is all protein and the yolk fat and protein, don't discard the yolks... about 65% of the protein is actually in the yolk and 35% in the white! Many people don't realise this.





spermbunny said:


> Protein is found in both the albumin (egg white) and the yolk, with the majority found in the egg white. .


So which one is right :lol:

I want to believe Dtlv 74, so if you can make that happen, it'll be great


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to eat 18 a day 

Farts were stinking but damn they really are a great protein source


----------



## Shane oconnor (Jun 1, 2010)

stevens said:


> love eggs.i get a tray of 30 free range eggs from a local farm for £2.50.some even have feathers still on them there that fresh:laugh:


Gimme your number lol


----------



## Shane oconnor (Jun 1, 2010)

oh, i drink 5 a day with a small dosse of oats and a shake for brecky ... goes down well.


----------

